Ask HN: Who has never had a personal Facebook account - coco_ro
======
AnimalMuppet
No FB account in any form, ever.

No Instagram account.

No Twitter account.

I have a LinkedIn account from 15 years ago that I never use. LinkedIn never
"worked" for me. Because of that, I never bothered with any of the other
"social media".

------
helph67
+1 Almost every day of every week I read (online) news items regarding the way
that FB `handles' its `clients' privacy and/or data and I'm grateful not to be
included!

~~~
Nextgrid
Don’t worry, given their tendency to stalk non-users through embedded Like
buttons and their app analytics SDKs I’m sure they still have you in the form
of a shadow profile.

------
whenchamenia
I have made a few 'fake' ones, but lord knows the data they got was real.
Never had one under my legal name.

------
poronski
Had an Orkut account once. It proved to be more than enough :)

------
elmerfud
I have never had a personal Facebook account. I technically have one but I
only have it for Tinder and other such places that required a Facebook login.
I have hundreds of "friends" but don't know any of them. I never post or read
the feed.

